# Finally moved, found a bulk raw provider



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

I finally have an affordable bulk raw supplier, and they offer something that caught my eye. While I can get all the individual things, they offer an already ground mix:

100 lb. quantity - Made from ground up free range chicken frames, Chicken liver, chicken hearts, Beef muscle meat, and beef liver, with grass fed beef tripe. Packed in 2 lb. pkgs.

Is there any downside to going with something already ground up? The provider has pretty rave reviews and at $1.46 per pound at 100lbs in two pound packages (my dog will need 2.25-2.5 pounds a day, our smaller one .2-.3) It is incredibly convenient.


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

The only real downside I can see is that you didn't actually mix it yourself so you don't know exactly what is in it...but I think that is being nitpicky. If this is a reputable company then I would have no problem with doing something pre-ground and pre-mixed. We get pre-ground things from out supplier (My Pet Carnivore).

Care to share the name of your supplier and where you are located?


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

They are very well known, texastripe.com serving all of texas, they make a run through DFW once a month. The bully mix just screams quality at me. My dog didn't even have a weird transition from her kibble to this, I'm pretty happy. Our small chi-pom has refused it after several days. We have her on THK now and starting next week I'm going to start adding small bits to see if I can get her interested.

We are about to order again, My dogs shedding has decreased dramatically. Next time we will be including some RMBS for her to chew every other day to help keep those teeth nice and scrubbed.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I see now problem with that mix. Just make sure to add other protein sources - try for 3-5 different sources each week.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I get my raw food from Roger at Texas Tripe. My last batch was buffallo tripe blend, beef tripe blend, chicken tripe blend; chicken frames; venison blend; turkey & pork blend. 

I have been feeding Koda their food from day 1. No issues whatsoever.

Which reminds me, I need to order for Saturday delivery!


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

I still have a few days until my order window opens, I'm a little bummed the bulk buy of the bully blend is gone.


----------

